# La breiche le mal ardents? i need info



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Someone heard about this dark ambient project they put out a song by adémar de chabannes , instrumental version quite epic, i dont know if this released fit in classical genra or darkwave
ala adémar de chabannes, limousin sauce .

:tiphat:

Will there be a complete album on cold spring hmm?


----------

